# Topics > AI in car and transport > Carpool >  Sedric, concept of autonomous ride-sharing, Volkswagen Group, Wolfsburg, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Volkswagen Group

Sedric on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Meet Sedric: The first concept car of the Volkswagen Group

Published on Mar 6, 2017




> Individual mobility redefined: Autonomous driving at the touch of a button
> • Autonomous driving at the touch of a button
> • Sedric – the first Concept Car of the Volkswagen Group and cross-brand ideas platform 
> • Innovative mobility concept for sustainable and safe mobility
> • Autonomous vehicles as a key element of the future strategy for the Volkswagen Group

----------


## Airicist

Volkswagen SEDRIC autonomous concept

Published on Mar 6, 2017




> With Sedric – the Group's first self-driving car – the Volkswagen Group is giving a concrete foretaste of Level 5 automated driving (the highest stage of automation) in Geneva. It only takes a single touch of the OneButton for the car to drive up to collect its passenger – all-electric, 100% connected and fully autonomous. Sedric independently performs all driving tasks; it is smart – and has no steering wheel, pedals or cockpit.

----------


## Airicist

Article "VW's 'Sedric' self-driving car could chauffer you or strangers"
All it takes to summon Sedric is a press of The Button.

by Timothy J. Seppala
March 6, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Self-driving car that can do your errands

Published on Mar 8, 2017




> Meet Sedric, Volkswagen’s plan for the future of autonomous ride-sharing. With the press of “The Button” on a remote, your driverless car can both pick you up and take you to any location, or take your kids to school and pick up preordered groceries for you.

----------


## Airicist

Volkswagen Group provides an insight into the SEDRIC model family

Published on Sep 11, 2017




> -Latest evolution stage of the SEDRIC concept is presented at the International Motor Show (IAA) 2017
> -SEDRIC permits, simple, convenient, sustainable and safe mobility for everybody at the touch at a button – the individual is the central focus
> -Cross-brand ideas platform for future issues relating to autonomous driving, electrification and digital networking is undergoing consistent advanced development

----------


## Airicist

Sedric - DRIVE. Volkswagen Group Forum

Published on Feb 12, 2018




> SEDRIC is the first concept car from the Volkswagen Group, the prototype of an autonomous vehicle. After being exhibited at international auto shows, it is now on public view until February 28 at the DRIVE. Volkswagen Group Forum in the center of Berlin. A visit to the future.

----------


## Airicist

From AI to SEDRIC: This is CEBIT 2018

Published on Jul 3, 2018




> Autonomous cars, artificial intelligence and humanoid robots - all signs point to the future at CEBIT in Hanover. A tour of the world's largest trade fair for information technology.

----------


## Airicist

Merkel and China's Premier drive SEDRIC

Published on Jul 10, 2018




> Angela Merkel and Chinese Premier Li Keqiang attended a demonstration on autonomous driving in Berlin. The Chancellor and her state guest also undertook a test drive in the Volkswagen concept car SEDRIC together with Volkswagen Group CEO Herbert Diess.

----------

